# 11/10 Bulls are EVERYWHERE



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Pass, bay, 3mb...you name it, Bulls are there. Here's a vid from last Sunday


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Have you tried any top water plugs when they school up like that?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

You can try whatever you want. One guy ripped some of his jeans off and used that..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great action!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

those are super fun to get into! great viedo!! GG


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Private Pilot said:


> You can try whatever you want. One guy ripped some of his jeans off and used that..


Ok ok so what brand of jeans works best we need this vital info??! Haha just kidding that's awesome, great video!!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Very good video; well edited and terrific music. We were out there at the same time in a yellow Pursuit Offshore 25. Noticed your boat because you seemed to be the only other boat there that realized the importance of getting out in front of the school of reds and going around the school to get there. Nice job!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

evacuee said:


> you seemed to be the only other boat there that realized the importance of getting out in front of the school of reds and going around the school to get there. Nice job!


Oh god. I wasn't there, but knowing what I know about the Pcola Bay tard parade, I can imagine the scene. How many boats were working these schools at a time, anyway? 

Let me guess... A polite little tarpon leapfrog, it was NOT.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cool thanks for sharing, that looked like a blast


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

"Pcola tard parade"? ...Expound. (Meaning, explain yourself)


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Oh god. I wasn't there, but knowing what I know about the Pcola Bay tard parade, I can imagine the scene. How many boats were working these schools at a time, anyway?
> 
> Let me guess... A polite little tarpon leapfrog, it was NOT.


My guess is six or so boats and all were on good behavior and having a good time. (but I do know where you're coming from)


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> "Pcola tard parade"? ...Expound. (Meaning, explain yourself)


No offence. I've seen some Wackety-sax moments around the pass before (anchors dragging, near collisions, boats run aground, ropes wrapped around props, ski boats stuffing it into waves, etc), typically from "Sunday boaters," especially on holiday weekends. 

The thought of that gaggle orbiting a school of reds had me cracking up, but it sounds like everyone brought their A-game this weekend. 

Cheers!


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> "Pcola tard parade"? ...Expound. (Meaning, explain yourself)


Is it just me or do you come off as a very ornery person(meaning,bad-tempered and combative.) Maybe one should focus on more reading and less posting, and boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

HungryFisherman said:


> Is it just me or do you come off as a very ornery person(meaning,bad-tempered and combative.) Maybe one should focus on more reading and less posting, and boom goes the dynamite!


Hmmm. Not only a hero you are, but a comic on top of it all. That, or perhaps your loose utilization or the term 'retard' has me slightly peeved.

Grow up, queer.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> Hmmm. Not only a hero you are, but a comic on top of it all. That, or perhaps your loose utilization or the term 'retard' has me slightly peeved.
> 
> Grow up, queer.


Confirmed, I knew it!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute. Look at the little junior bitches fighting. Not 50 posts between the two of them and their claws come out.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I'm definanty not talking crap to you!!I usaually do more reading than posting, enough to know I will now bow out haha.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The "R" word or in this case the short version "tard" is now like the "N" word at an NAACP meeting. If you use it - you turn into a target. I thought it was funny but now feel guilty for laughing. Peace out! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> How cute. Look at the little junior bitches fighting. Not 50 posts between the two of them and their claws come out.


34 + 16 = ?

"..not 50.." hahahahah


----------

